# Prayers are needed for yogismom Nickee



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey sm gang! Please prayer for our Nickee and Yogi please! Yogi has something lodge into his intestine and may need surgery tomorrow if it hasn't passed! Nickee is just in tears! Please pray for them! Thank you


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

OH MY!!! Yogi I am praying that whatever is lodged in your intestine will pass and you won't have to have surgery; however, if you do My thoughts will be with you and your mommy. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Yogi and Nickee! I will definitely be praying. Please keep us updated Ns thank you for posting this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Most definitely in my prayers, hopefully it passes and no surgery necessary!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'll be lifting Nickee up in prayer.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh no, I hope Yogi will be alright.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nickee, I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope Yogi passes the thing that's causing the blockage. One day at a time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Saying a prayer right now....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Yogi and Nickee. She must be worried sick. I pray pray pray that he can pass it. When did he get sick.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG poor Nickee. Poor little Yogi. I will be sending loving thoughts, until all is well.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh no!!! Poor Nickee and Yogi! Sending prayers up....we love you Nickee and Yogi!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no! Please keep us updated on how he is. Sending prayers.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Prayers for Nickee and Yogi*

*Yogi may have to have surgery in the morning. He went to the vets today and Nickee said the vet said he had tons of backed up gas..he's been having a hard time with bowel movements the last day or so and x-rays show two foreign objects in his stomach. The little guy will eat gravel if given a chance and Nickee things that's what it might be. One is very large...both are in his stomach which Nickee says is hard as a rock and he has a fever. He is on antibiotics tonight.*

*He has to go back tomorrow and they will re x-ray him to make sure whatever they saw this afternoon is still there and if so, they will have to open him up. The vet says he doesn't think its tumors or anything...but something he ingested.*

*Needless to say, Nickee is a wreck. So prayers are needed for both of them...*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am stunned, poor Yogi and Nickee.

Wishing them the best, Nickee must be beside herself. I hope that they can remove it without surgery. Thinking of both of them.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Nickee said the vet doesn't want Yogi to pass whatever it is, because it more than likely would cause a lot of damage...I guess its pretty big. *


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope everything passes quickly and easily.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no, I hope he's ok and doesn't need surgery...sending good thoughts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my, We will be thinking of them. I want so much for Yogi to be ok. Poor Nickee, she is such a special person.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers for Yogi and Nickee! I hope Yogi and mommy figure out what is going on! :heart:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

so sad news, prayers for Yogi


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw this on Facebook. Poor little guy. I hope he will be all better tomorrow and back to posting us all those lovely pictures.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Yogi may have to have surgery in the morning. He went to the vets today and Nickee said the vet said he had tons of backed up gas..he's been having a hard time with bowel movements the last day or so and x-rays show two foreign objects in his stomach. The little guy will eat gravel if given a chance and Nickee things that's what it might be. One is very large...both are in his stomach which Nickee says is hard as a rock and he has a fever. He is on antibiotics tonight.*
> 
> *He has to go back tomorrow and they will re x-ray him to make sure whatever they saw this afternoon is still there and if so, they will have to open him up. The vet says he doesn't think its tumors or anything...but something he ingested.*
> 
> *Needless to say, Nickee is a wreck. So prayers are needed for both of them...*


 
Poor Nickee and Yogi! Please keep us updated!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Nickee said the vet doesn't want Yogi to pass whatever it is, because it more than likely would cause a lot of damage...I guess its pretty big. *


If the vet doesn't want Yogi to pass it then I wonder why he is waiting until tomorrow. If passing it could do damage then you would think they should be removing it immediately. Poor Nickee.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sorry...sending positive thoughts your way, prayers and hugs Yogi & Nickee!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickee, I have be you and Yogi in my prayers! So sorry this is happenning! Prayers and hugs for both of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thinking of you Yogi and Mommy Nicki. Hopefully the vet will help Yogi to feel better soon. Hugs to you, Nicki!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no!  Praying for them both and sending lots of love!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry and sad to hear this. My prayers are with you both.rayer:rayer:rayer: Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers for Yogi.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh no!! Prayers that all will be fine!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicked, prayers for you and Yogi! Much love coming your way !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Nickee said she will call me tomorrow as soon as she knows. I think if she has to leave him that will be hardest part for her...she's a wreck even now...*


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Nickee and Yogi are most definitely in my prayers and Steve and I are sending much love their way!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!... I will be praying like crazy the vets will be guided to do what is best for Yogi!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> If the vet doesn't want Yogi to pass it then I wonder why he is waiting until tomorrow. If passing it could do damage then you would think they should be removing it immediately. Poor Nickee.


The vet wants to re x-ray him in the morning to see if it is still there....there is a lot of dark area denoting a lot of backed up gas...


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending prayers that Yogi will be ok!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear. Praying all will be okay. I know Nickee must be a wreck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry, definitely sending prayers for both.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this about little Yogi and can imagine just how hard this is on Nickee!! Please do keep us updated when you hear more and hope that Yogi will be ok and NIckee too!!! Prayers are being sent up for both of them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Nancy, what horrible news. She must be so scared. Sending prayers for Yogi to do well in surgery and recovery and to Nickee to try to be calm so that Yogi doesn't pick up on it. :grouphug:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh no! Praying for the sweet boy. Thinking of you also Nickee. Please let us know if there is anything else that they need. This is what SM'ers do best...take care of each other.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers and hugs and positive thoughts for both of them. Please keep us posted.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Prayers for nickee and yogi. You stay strong girl. We are all hoping everything is okay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no! . Nickee must be SO worried. Praying that all goes well even in the event or surgery to remove the foreign body. Please update us with any news.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no so sorry to hear that. Sending prayers.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no yogi!! You are in Our prayers!!
Carri and Thor


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Like I said in the other post, they are in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't want to sound like an alarmist, but if Yogi is really having a fever and a suspected foreign body, he should be monitored by the vet and have removal ASAP. if he develops vomiting or a hard, distended abdomen, he needs to be at the vet and not at home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Praying for a good outcome for Yogi and praying that Nicki can hold it together. No matter how vigilant we are, sometimes these little fluffs can get into mischief. It's a good wake up call for everyone because it could have been any one of us...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> I don't want to sound like an alarmist, but if Yogi is really having a fever and a suspected foreign body, he should be monitored by the vet and have removal ASAP. if he develops vomiting or a hard, distended abdomen, he needs to be at the vet and not at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is not alarmist. It cautious in the best possible way. And in light of recent events here with our own SM members, I would want my dog overnighted with a vet in attendance.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Marisa and Pam. I'll be praying for Yogi and his Mommy tonight.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for Yogi and Nickee.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is so sad. I feel so bad for Nickee having to worry so much about her precious little Yogi. I'm praying everything will be ok with him. Hold on Nickee....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no  I have been through this with Bailey and it is really scary. Sending prayers over for Nickee and Yogi.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

OH MY!!! Yogi I am praying that whatever is lodged in your intestine will pass and you won't have to have surgery; however, if you do My thoughts will be with you and your mommy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry  Keeping this little angel and his mama in my prayers.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no!  poor yogi, prayers to little yogi and nickee too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Praying hard for yogi...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sending love and prayers....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Nickee and Yogi....thinking of you and sending prayers for good news in the morning.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no~~~~, I hope everything goes alright. I just said a prayer for Yogi.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:heartraying that Yogi will be ok and will not need to be operated:heart:







*


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Just seeing this post and literally feeling sick to my stomach. I hate that Yogi and Nickee are going through this. Saying prayers that all will be well with him.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

OH NO... my thoughts are with Yogi and Nickee... so hoping he passes whatever is in there and surgery is NOT needed. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Will keep you in my prayers!❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just reading this and feeling so bad for Nickee and Yogi. 

Nickee, my prayers, love and hugs, are with you and darling Yogi. I am praying Yogi does not need to have surgery ... but, if need be, that Yogi will be blessed with a speedy and uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of little Yogi and Nickee this AM and praying for them both!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Yogi,praying everything's ok.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of Yogi this a.m. and hoping he will be okay  .


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Get well soon Yogi! Keeping you and your mommy in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thinking about Yogi and Nickee this morning. I hope all will be okay.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thinking about Yogi this morning and hoping he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing this now! How horrible!! I wonder if it could be the mulch that Nickee had said that he tries to get into in her yard....or maybe a part of a toy...who knows...

I'm worried and pray everything turns out just fine....but so scary!

Little Yogi is the light of Nickee's eyes, she would be absolutely devastated if something happened to him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't quit thinking of Yogi and Nickee. Praying for Yogi!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Nickee and Yogi! Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

JUst checking in to see if there is any additional news on Yogi. Hope he had a good night and will not need surgery.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I responded to this post yesterday and do not know what happened...just want to repost and let Nickee know that I will be keeping Yogi in my thoughts and prayers in hopes that everything will be ok with little Yogi. Looking forward to an update later on.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Woke up with Nickee and Yogi on my mind. I so wish there was something I could do to help. Will continue with prayers that everything will be alright.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for Yogi and Nickee.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Yogi. Prayers for that sweet little one. Hoping for an update soon.

On a side note, for those that have a dog that is constantly wanting to eat things that should not be something a dog would normally want to eat (gravel, stones, dirt, sticks, etc) this is their body's way of letting you know they are not getting everything they need nutritionally. Whether it is the wrong food for them or that their system for whatever reason is not able to digest and utilize the food they get properly. So if you have a fluff that does this, please talk to your vet. If your traditional vet seems unconcerned, then please seek out a holistic vet. When I first got my Jett he also did this. Then ended up with severe IBS and was literally starving to death even though he was eating a ton of food. My traditional vet had been unconcerned about this behavior. There are supplements you can give to help them digest and utilize their food. One supplement is not a 'fit all dogs' supplement. So you may have to experiment and try a few different ones. Also switching to a Limited Ingredient Diet is a much easier diet for the body to digest and process.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Any word on how Yogi is this morning? I know Nickee has to be beside herself with worry. In still praying for both of them. I agree that he should've been monitored overnight even though it means being separated from each other. But an intestinal blockage can be very dangerous. The things our little munchkins do to cause us to worry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that all is well with Yogi today. Can't stop thinking about him. Stay strong Nickee. We know how hard this must be on you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I responded to this post yesterday and do not know what happened...just want to repost and let Nickee know that I will be keeping Yogi in my thoughts and prayers in hopes that everything will be ok with little Yogi. Looking forward to an update later on.


There are actually 2 different threads on this started by 2 different, wonderful and caring people. The other thread is in the Health Section. I think you might have responded there.

To the Mods....can we somehow combine these 2 thread?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too, worrying about Yogi. Hope everything goes OK. Hugs and pets for him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just reading about Yogi & Nikee---sending prayers for wisdom in finding what is bothering that baby boy! And to Nikee, a big hug. Believe me I know how quickly things can happen that scare us.
Lisi says that "Yogi should not eat bad stuff!" and she should know.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I spoke to Nickee this morning before she left for the vet...Yogi seemed to be doing fine...Nickee on the other hand was not....bless her heart. She said she would call when she finds out anything. I believe she was planning to going to vet around 9 am. Prayers continue for both of them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni, Manny, and Auntie Carole have our fingers and paws crossed that Yogi will be OK and Nicki send positive thoughts to mommy Nicki! rayer:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh sweet Yogi.... Prayers for you and your Mommy.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Nickee, please ask your vet to do sonogram before the surgery. Please, please , please
I was so stupid trusting x-ray(our vet was on vocation)I used clinic and they did surgery to my Roma but nothing was there, they called me and told that he has cancer, I request the biopsy and was so mad at them. Actually it was pancreas , no cancer, no foreign subject in his body. I was so skeptical about foreign subject as he was 7 yo and didn't pick up nothing, but they showed me x-ray and it was something circle and i trusted them 
i keep praying for you and your baby


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checking in myself! I'm very concerned for You Nickee! I'm sure Yogi is going to come out of this like a champ! Be strong all the SM members are here for you!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just now seeing this. I am so sorry that Nickee and Yogi are going through this. Sending prayers that Yogi will be in skilled hands and get well soon.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope we can combine the two posts together!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back and keeping Yogi and Nickee in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wanted to see if there was any word on Yogi. I also think a sonogram or ultrasound would be a good idea. One of our members was told her dog had stones and they were going to operate and she insisted that morning before surgery that they do it. And guess what? No stones so hoping they do more diagnostics.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in...still praying.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Wondering how little Yogi is doing today....


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Yogi and Nickee in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Still thinking of little Yogi and sweet Nickee.

As I understand the xray was very dark; the vet may either not be able to clearly distinguish items or may not have enough experience in reading really dark xrays.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Yogi is doing much better this morning...Nickee posted on Facebook that the doctor said things look like they are on the move...no fever, no vomiting and normal bowel movements. The vet says he is no danger at this time and will do another x-ray on Tuesday. Nickee has his home phone number in case she needs him this weekend, so that's good. She is still worried, but is breathing a bit easier now. Keep praying that all goes well for Yogi....*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank goodness!
Continued prayers for little Yogi and for Nickee too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad that we have good news on Yogi. Poor Nickee must be a wreck. Wish I could do more, but for now...:grouphug:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Still thinking of little Yogi and sweet Nickee.
> 
> As I understand the xray was very dark; the vet may either not be able to clearly distinguish items or may not have enough experience in reading really dark xrays.


 
Walter the Dark spots was the Gas That Was Backed up. The Object was white****

A Sonagram or Ultra Sound will be done on Monday .Even though the object has Moved. I Mean Tuesday or Before if needed. I wanted it done today but I must have faith in my dr. Hes Been Doing this for 40 years.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Nickee, please ask your vet to do sonogram before the surgery. Please, please , please
> I was so stupid trusting x-ray(our vet was on vocation)I used clinic and they did surgery to my Roma but nothing was there, they called me and told that he has cancer, I request the biopsy and was so mad at them. Actually it was pancreas , no cancer, no foreign subject in his body. I was so skeptical about foreign subject as he was 7 yo and didn't pick up nothing, but they showed me x-ray and it was something circle and i trusted them
> i keep praying for you and your baby


 

Iam So Sorry you went thru that. Your Right A Ultra sound or the sonogram will be done on Tuesday Before another xray.
Thank you for this Post.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck with the future testing. I hope it turns out to be something he can pass.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nickee, I'm so glad Yogi is doing better and that the Dr. took the conservative route. I had a similar situation with Bayleigh last year. They were just getting ready to do the surgery to remove the "obstruction" and the vet (a newer one) thankfully consulted with my regular vet, and he suggested waiting and re-doing the xray the following day. Voila, no obstruction, and with a few take home meds, she was fine within a couple of days. Please keep us posted, prayers will continue : )


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Yogi is doing much better this morning...Nickee posted on Facebook that the doctor said things look like they are on the move...no fever, no vomiting and normal bowel movements. The vet says he is no danger at this time and will do another x-ray on Tuesday. Nickee has his home phone number in case she needs him this weekend, so that's good. She is still worried, but is breathing a bit easier now. Keep praying that all goes well for Yogi....*


Wonderful news. I'm so glad Yogi is doing better.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Good news!!:aktion033:


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so relieved at the good news. Nickee, I've been thinking of you and Yogi all day. Will continue with prayers that all tests will have good results on Tuesday. Hugs to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nickee...I'm so happy to hear that things have gone in a positive direction for Yogi...I hope all goes well on Tuesday...hugs:hugging:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Cant thank all of you enough** Iam So Blessed To Have You all in my Life.*
*Here is a photo of Yogi Today.*
*He and I Had a Talk and he Said The Monkeys Did It.*
*I Said Yogi Were they Giving you their Banana Chips?*

*Just a Little Humor Iam Tired. Hes Doing Great right Now.*
*Waiting for Tuesday or a surprise in the Poopie.*
*Please Pray for all To Be Well. I Know there is Power in Prayer.*
*I Love and Thank you all So Much.*

*Nickee** Yogi Loves you all!!!!!! The Smile is for All of You!*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yogi!
You are so beautiful little baby. We keep thinking about you and hoping it all goes away whatever it is. Hang in there, mommy needs you.



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful Yogi...what a sweetheart! Thanks for keeping us updated, you know how we all worry when one of the fluffs don't feel good. Hang in there and I hope things keep improving : )


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the pic....he is so cute! Praying all goes well.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Nickee, I just saw this post, sorry I am so late. So sad you are going through this with sweet Yogi. But the situation is well under control with you at the helm. I will keep you in our prayers and send healing energy your way. So glad to see that Yogi is taking this with his fantastic sense of humor!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nickee, Yogi is such an adorable little guy and I just love the way you dress him. So glad he is feeling better. Hope his surprise for you gets here soon. Sending lots of prayers that he is totally back to normal.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you Pat...*
*Hope Hes on the Mend All of You here on Sm Have sure Helped Me deal with All this. I Can never thank you SM Moms and Dads Enough.*

*Tuesday I Feel A lot Better I Think. Yogi Seems to Be Having Fun**** Iam Still on Zanex. lol*


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank god everything's ok!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Cant thank all of you enough** Iam So Blessed To Have You all in my Life.*
> *Here is a photo of Yogi Today.*
> *He and I Had a Talk and he Said The Monkeys Did It.*
> *I Said Yogi Were they Giving you their Banana Chips?*
> ...


Oh my such cute pictures!!! I'm sure everything will be ok  keep us posted:* hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are both constantly in my thoughts & prayers. It is my privilege to sit w/you and pray. I know you are doing better and for that I am thankful. I only pray that surgery won't be necessary, that a diagnosis can be found and that Yogi & Nickee will both know of our love & prayers. SMers, congratulations on being a strong support for all of us. I am so proud to be your friend, and for all that this means.
Nickee & Yogi---sleep tight, we are keeping the night watch!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Nickee, I am just seeing this. Just know you and Yogi are in my prayers.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> You are both constantly in my thoughts & prayers. It is my privilege to sit w/you and pray. I know you are doing better and for that I am thankful. I only pray that surgery won't be necessary, that a diagnosis can be found and that Yogi & Nickee will both know of our love & prayers. SMers, congratulations on being a strong support for all of us. I am so proud to be your friend, and for all that this means.
> Nickee & Yogi---sleep tight, we are keeping the night watch!


 

Thank you So Much Iam In Tears from All the SUpport. Its Monday and His Poopies are only 1 a day He Always Went More than that. Sat Object on the Move Dr Says. Well Where it going China?

Ultrasound in another Place tues,And Vet For another Xray. I Don't Feel Right Cant Put My Finger on it.

Maybe Iam Just -Well I really don't Know?????
Bless all of You for Thinking of My Yogi. We Love you all. Maybe Still Keep Praying for Him.
Nickee*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yogi in the car  That is awesome 

Feel better Yogi!!! 

Hope the tests go well and that he is okay


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Nickee, I am still thinking of and praying for you both. I will be on pins and needles tomorrow waiting for the ultrasound results. I sure hope everything is normal and will be checking frequently for an update. Would you mind starting a new post with it so it won't get lost here, please? Yogi is such a beautiful baby and I love the pictures! That one in the car is just too cute and funny!! Haha @ the monkeys did it!! Hugs to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

